# Race



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Accords I know we can't beat..but stock civics yes. I beat my friends 2011 civic all the time from the line till about 45.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

The K24 in the accord is the detuned version found in the TSX which puts out about 170HP and weighs roughly 3300lbs. So it's feasible to beat it in a Cruze Eco


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Accords I know we can't beat..but stock civics yes. I beat my friends 2011 civic all the time from the line till about 45.


I would assume you're talking about a 1.8L? I ran a friend with a 2008 Wrx stock except for cat back and he only pulled on me by half a car up to 100mph.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

got_boost said:


> I would assume you're talking about a 1.8L? I ran a friend with a 2008 Wrx stock except for cat back and he only pulled on me by half a car up to 100mph.


Yeah I have the 1.8L


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

2011ecosa said:


> raced a honda accord coupe with a k24 from a dig and a 30 roll and barely pulled on it. just thought i'd share that with all you racing fans.


Congrats, but your car is still SLOW.


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

the race was legit though considering both cars weigh about the same and i have the 1.4 turbo btw


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

and the k24 is detuned to 166whp i believe. he was ahead by half a car til around 70 and then i slowly crept passed him to about 100


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Ladies, play nice.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Skilz was only joking with you.. geesshhhhh... smile a little  we are all friends here. And ****, i joke with people all the time that my car is like the fastest slow kid... haha. And i have one of the fastest, if not the fastest cruze in the US. (traction limited ET issues aside) Trapping over 83 mph in 1000' still means i'm slow.. haha.

But i bet i'm faster than you!!.. haha!! Congrats on your win, although i don't condone street racing. 

Now smile **** it!!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Are you tuned or stock? Accords are packing 2.4s right? Pretty sure you can get that with V-tune or Trifecta. If they had the EX or V6 though your toast, lol.


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Are you tuned or stock? Accords are packing 2.4s right? Pretty sure you can get that with V-tune or Trifecta. If they had the EX or V6 though your toast, lol.


yeah this one was the 2.4, and im 100% stock. got a boost gauge and thats it lol. and yeah i wouldnt even try to run a v6 accord.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

2011ecosa said:


> yeah this one was the 2.4, and im 100% stock. got a boost gauge and thats it lol. and yeah i wouldnt even try to run a v6 accord.


I've held even with a V6 accord, but I'm tuned...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

No street racing... It's illegal and dumb in any fashion. There's a place and time, and the forum isn't one of them


----------

